# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  علاقة التوحد بفيتامين د...

## فرح

_فيتامين‏(‏ د‏)‏ للوقاية من التوحد 

_



التوحد من الامراض التي حيرت العلماء في معرفة سببه فبينما اتجهت الدراسات للبحث عن علاقته بالجينات الوراثية أو بالاسباب الجينية. 

وأظهرت أحدث الاكتشافات التي تم نشرها في الدوريات العالمية مؤخرا علاقة التوحد بنقص فيتامين‏(‏ د‏) وهي دراسة اجراها قسم بحوث الاطفال ذوي الاعاقات بالمركز القومي للبحوث تحت اشراف الدكتورة نجوي عبدالمجيد استاذ الوراثة البشرية بالمركز تقول إن التوحد مرض وراثي بيئي يظهر لدي الطفل في العامين الأولين‏,‏ وقد ارتفعت نسبته في مصر حتي صار يصيب طفلا واحدا من بين كل مائة وخمسين طفلا ويعتبر فيتامين‏(‏ د‏)‏ من أهم الفيتامينات اللازمة لنمو مخ الاطفال بل إن له دورا حاسما في نمو مخ الجنين وهو في رحم الام وقد اجريت العديد من الدراسات علي آثار نقص هذا الفيتامين لدي الحوامل علي الأجنة‏,‏ وكانت النتائج هي أن انخفاض فيتامين‏(‏ د‏)‏ يؤدي الي عدم نمو المخ بالمعدلات الطبيعية‏,‏ 

بالاضافة الي حدوث انخفاض في انتاج البروتينات التي تشارك في بناء الاعصاب وكذلك ضعف التعليم والذاكره‏,‏ كما أن نقصه له تأثيرات علي الهرمونات‏.‏ وتؤكد الدكتورة نجوي أن فيتامين‏(‏ د‏)‏ يؤثر علي مستويات مادة‏(‏ الجلو تاثايون‏)‏ التي تعمل بمثابة عامل مساعد علي تخليص الجسم من المعادن الثقيلة التي تؤدي الي تلف انسجه المخ‏,‏ وقد اثبتت نتائج الدراسة نقص فيتامين‏(‏ د‏)‏ والكالسيوم عند اطفال التوحد بالمقارنة بالاطفال الاصحاء‏,‏ وأوصت الدراسة بضرورة تعرض الام والطفل في سن العامين إلي أشعة الشمس‏,‏ وتناول أغذية تحتوي علي فيتامين د‏.‏

وبسؤال د‏.‏ نجوي عبدالمجيد عن الطرق العلاجية لمرض التوحد قالت‏:‏ إن أطفال التوحد كما نعرف ليسوا متخلفين عقليا ولكنهم يعانون من اضطرابات سلوكية تتمثل في عدم التواصل مع الآخرين ونوبات الغضب وضعف اللغة وقد يكون في الاسرة أكثر من طفل مصابا بالتوحد ولكنهم ايضا يظهر من بينهم من لديه ملكات ومواهب في الموسيقي كموتسارت الذي كان مصابا بالتوحد اوفي التمثيل مثل سلفاستر ستالون او في التجارة مثل مؤسس شركة فورد‏,‏ والتدخل العلاجي المبكر هو الحل لعلاج المرض‏,‏ حيث تستخدم أساليب علاجية تحسن أحوال الطفل مثل التدخل الغذائي والتعديل السلوكي والتخاطب‏.
ممارااااق لي

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-03-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

سبحان الله ..
كثير تسائلت عن أسباب التوحد...
وهنا لقيت أحد الأسباب...
>>بعد قرائتي للموضوع ...أخذت فكرة انترنتيه بسييطة عن احتياجات الجسم لفيتامين د ..
وَ نقصه إلى ما يؤدي...
فشكراً لهذه الهبة الكبيرة المزيدة لمخزوني المعلوماتي...




فروحه
محتواكِ فاخر بالمعرفة ، الفائدة ..
طبق شكري الدسم أقدمه لقلبك..
وقدح دعائي أضمكِ إليه..

موفقة مقضية حوائجكِ ياحبيبة قلبي
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

فرح (11-06-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سلمت اناملش يالغالية 


فعلا هالفيتامين ضروري جدا 
اشوووف جماعتنا من تولد وحده عطوها المستشفى قطرات فيتامين د للطفل
وحتى الماما اشوووف صار يكتب اليها الطبيب عشان العظام

مشكورة معلومات قيمة :bigsmile:

----------

فرح (11-06-2010)

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
> اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد
> وعجل فرجهم والعن ظالميهم  
> سبحان الله ..
> كثير تسائلت عن أسباب التوحد...
> وهنا لقيت أحد الأسباب...
> >>بعد قرائتي للموضوع ...أخذت فكرة انترنتيه بسييطة عن احتياجات الجسم لفيتامين د ..
> وَ نقصه إلى ما يؤدي...
> فشكراً لهذه الهبة الكبيرة المزيدة لمخزوني المعلوماتي... 
> ...



هلا حبيبتي دمـــــــــووووع
الشكر موصووول لك ولحضووورك المميز
ربي لايحرمنا نووور حروووفك المضيئه
دمتِ يالغلا بخيييييييير

----------


## فرح

> سلمت اناملش يالغالية 
> 
> 
> فعلا هالفيتامين ضروري جدا 
> اشوووف جماعتنا من تولد وحده عطوها المستشفى قطرات فيتامين د للطفل
> وحتى الماما اشوووف صار يكتب اليها الطبيب عشان العظام
> 
> مشكورة معلومات قيمة



يسلم قلبك  الغاالي 
هــــدى حبيبتي
فعلا مهم هذا الفيتامين د ولو ان بعض الامهات 
لايهتمون به .
مشكوووره غلاتووو 
حضووور اعتز به
موفقه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تم اللطش

----------

